# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  CTC printer settings

## Kokobi

Hi, Can someone please tell me what the factory offset settings are for my printer when it is first set up ?
I upgraded to sailfish and forgot to write them down.
Now my printer hits the left side and clicks a few times after it prints the purge line across the front at the start of print. I have noticed it doesn't always do this, but most of the time it does. 
My printer is the one pictured

printer.jpg

----------


## TiredJuan

IIRC it was 34mm (which changed to 33.96mm when the printer reset.)

----------


## EagleSeven

> Hi, Can someone please tell me what the factory offset settings are for my printer when it is first set up ?
> I upgraded to sailfish and forgot to write them down.
> Now my printer hits the left side and clicks a few times after it prints the purge line across the front at the start of print. I have noticed it doesn't always do this, but most of the time it does.


I don't remember any Offset settings in Firmware, Only in slicer software.

I think these are the settings needed ?
(if not, let me know, and I will look further)

"bedZOffset": 0.0,
    "startX": -110.4,
    "startY": -74.0,
    "startZ": 0.2,

----------


## Kokobi

> IIRC it was 34mm (which changed to 33.96mm when the printer reset.)


Thanks for that but what's IIRC mean ?

----------


## TiredJuan

IIRC == If I Recall Correctly.

----------


## EagleSeven

> IIRC it was 34mm (which changed to 33.96mm when the printer reset.)


??? Where is that 34mm setting changed and what IS it ??
(I can Not find it anywhere in Firmware Or software ! )

----------


## Kokobi

> I don't remember any Offset settings in Firmware, Only in slicer software.
> 
> I think these are the settings needed ?
> (if not, let me know, and I will look further)
> 
> "bedZOffset": 0.0,
>     "startX": -110.4,
>     "startY": -74.0,
>     "startZ": 0.2,


Thanks for that.
Surely (-)settings wouldn't be right, would they ?

My current settings are X home : 151.998 , Y home : 74.995 , X toolhead : 33.992.
Done through Replicator G update settings.

----------


## EagleSeven

> Thanks for that.
> Surely (-)settings wouldn't be right, would they ?


Yes, those settings were copied directly from a working default Makerbot-2.4 Profile 
and I can Not find any other related settings there.
(I will try to find related settings in my Rep-G, may be tomorrow though,
since I no longer use Rep-G and Python-interpreter but still have it on another computer)

I don't understand what the X-toolhead setting of 33.992 could be ???
There's nothing like that in Makerbot-2.4
 and the Z-offset should start at zero then move to .2
(Maybe the X-toolhead setting was for a CNC-machine, not a printer ?)
I'll try to find that also.

----------


## EagleSeven

Well I tried to get Rep-G G & M code list from the old computer this morning
but for some reason Rep-G could not find Python interpreter.
I don't think I uninstalled it, so don't know what happened ??
So, I don't think I'll be able to look for setting codes in Rep-G, Sorry !

I suggest that you use Makerbot-2.4 slicer, It's much easier to use than Rep-G,
when computer is connected directly to printer through USB cable.
2.4 is great after you find all the Hidden stuff in it  :Smile: 

Note: I've had problems with later versions of Makerware,
 so still use version 2.4, that came with printer on SD

----------


## TiredJuan

It's the tool head offset (For those wondering I mean the distance between the extruders) . When I updated to Sailfish, all of my home axis remained, but my tool head offset had been set to 0, so when the printer used the left nozzle it went way left and started clicking before attempting to print.

----------


## EagleSeven

> It's the tool head offset (For those wondering I mean the distance between the extruders) . When I updated to Sailfish, all of my home axis remained, but my tool head offset had been set to 0, so when the printer used the left nozzle it went way left and started clicking before attempting to print.


If I remember correctly there is a Firmware setting to select which nozzle is #0 and which is #1.
(new firmware may have the nozzles Reversed ? )
So, maybe if you switch those it will fix the startup location and keep them over bed-plate ?
Then select the correct nozzle in slicer software as primary (#0) and secondary (#1),
to select which to use when printing.

----------


## TiredJuan

> If I remember correctly there is a Firmware setting to select which nozzle is #0 and which is #1.
> (new firmware may have the nozzles Reversed ? )
> So, maybe if you switch those it will fix the startup location and keep them over bed-plate ?
> Then select the correct nozzle in slicer software as primary (#0) and secondary (#1),
> to select which to use when printing.


 I've already worked out the issue, I was simply explaining what the setting was. This offset being set to 0 is a common problem upgrading to Sailfish in CTC printers. If you do a little googling, you'll see others with the same complaints. The reason I put the value 34mm instead of the other values you had listed was because his symptoms had matched mine from my update.
If you find that firmware setting, that would be great, as most software likes to default to the right extruder head, and I can't get my extruders level to each other so I primarily use the left.

----------


## Kokobi

Ok so this is an old thread but I thought I'd do an update.
I have been putting up with the belt clicking at the end of the purge stroke all this time , and of course worried that one day teeth would go missing from the belt. 
I wanted to do a print yesterday that entailed using "pause" so I could drop in an insert, but the belt click meant that the printer would resume in a different place.
After hours of trying to figure out what was wrong in the software/firmware I suddenly noticed something.
It's like this : The original filament feeders are poor on these machines so I printed a couple of new ones off thingiverse that use a spring for tension. They work really well except for one thing. The levers stick out to the side of the feeders so you can push them down to open the gate. The lever on the left feeder hits the end of travel before the X position has finished counting out, and so it stops the X travel while the stepper is still running and hence the slippage.
Now I have to make repairs to the left feeder lever and problem finally solved.

----------

